# Roxy ate a half a shamwow!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I personally would have my dog at the vet first thing tomorrow for x-rays. If a blockage occurs, it can be deadly. I hope she'll be okay!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Poor thing. It is crazy the things that they will eat. I would call the vet and see what he/she thinks. The last time Chester ate something he told us to watch him for 48 hours and if he has trouble pooping or throws up at all, then we should take him in.

I hope she passes all of it!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

yep! just to be sure...


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Mittabear. If anything abnormal happens throughout today the ER vet is close. My Vet will open in the a.m.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep to the vet. I wouldn't be comfortable waiting this out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would be calling the vet too because it is an absorbant material it could take all the fluids from her that she needs.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

beaushel.....yes, this was my concern to. It somehow adhearing to the intestines. I am watching carefully. She will go for an xray tomorrow unless something changes in her behavior today or tonight, eating or drinking. The only positive is she seems to have shreaded it into smaller pieces. Im not going to let anything happen to her. I did want to post for others to see what can happen.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

ok now your all scareing me  I called the ER vet and they said she ate, WHAAAAT! Bring her right in.............so off we go!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Really we should rename the forum...to the Great Goat Forum!!! These guys eat anything!!! So sorry about Roxy...keep an eye on her and we will pray she passes the shamwow.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh no! Good luck at the ER vet. I hope Roxy is ok!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Jaro got a hold of one and was going at it but only chewed off a little corner. I guess they are soft or something else is attractive to them. I then threw it out . Good luck Kathy. This age is something else.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tyson also ate part of a Shamwow a few months ago. We have no idea how he even got a hold of it, but he passed several pieces of it over the next few days without any problems. :bowl:


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

I think sometimes we overreact....I understand there's so many things that can cause blockages and they could be deadly...but....most of the times they chew them into such small little pieces and they go the other way....but i guess better be safe than sorry....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KaMu*

KaMu

Praying that Roxy is ok. How scary!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I always say better to be safe than to be sorry. There was a member here that had a dog that ate a sock and almost died from it. So I always tell people to have their dog checked by a vet.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh I hope she is ok. :crossfing


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

kkudi said:


> I think sometimes we overreact....I understand there's so many things that can cause blockages and they could be deadly...but....most of the times they chew them into such small little pieces and they go the other way....but i guess better be safe than sorry....


That can be true but sure enough it will be that time we decide not to react that things turn out badly. My very good friend had an Aussie that died because, unknown to anyone, he had eaten a wash cloth, sometime at the breeders. When my friend got him he had started having stomach problems, which no one could figure out. They did an exploratory surgery and discovered the cloth, which had caused most of the intestines to become necrotic. Sadly the dog did not survive following the procedure. He was 7 months old at the time.
I tend to be on the safe side to avoid such heartache.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Roxy....how is she doing?


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only just seen this thread.  Poor Roxy. Praying for you both that everything is okay!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kamu*

KaMu

I am praying for you and Roxy.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm just checking in on Roxy. How did she do at the vet?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

KaMu said:


> ok now your all scareing me  I called the ER vet and they said she ate, WHAAAAT! Bring her right in.............so off we go!


 
Whew. Just read this thread so I am really glad that it's off to the vet for Roxy...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hope Roxy is doing ok. Please update us when you can.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Well that was a long trip ! They were so busy at the ER vet! So many emergencies, one right after the other.......
I have Roxy's CD of XRays that were taken. The ER vet, whom I really liked btw, could not be 100% sure nothing would come of this, she said Roxy's small intestine has an enormous amount of stool, and if we find her to start vomitting or diarrhea starts they would have to revise their plan of care. Because she is not showing any signs of obstruction she was let go...no meds, she thought things looked pretty normal and seemed to be moving along, just keep a watchful eye, as I was doing.
Roxy took this whole ER trip as a nice socializing event
and a little bit of boredom


Thanks for the concerned thoughts


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

All this just cause a girl was having a little mid morning snack!









Yes yes! Dr. Rose! I really did eat it and it was goood!!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear she's doing ok.

It's amazing what they can get into when you turn your back for one second. I definitely seem to overreact with everything. But it's good to be cautious.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really hope it passes without incident. *Don't wait* to have her xrayed again if anything looks even a little off, take her to the vet immediately.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would be worried about how the shamwow can absorb twice it's weight in water and it would expand in her gut. How scary!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope she passes it ok and doesnt have any problems from it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Roxy*

Glad to hear Roxy is ok, but I agree with everyone else, if anything seems off, take her to vet to be xrayed right away!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope your little girl continues to be fine.
I love your pictures and captions. It sures sounds so typical.

_Yes yes! Dr. Rose! I really did eat it and it was goood!!!!!
_


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking on Roxy....I love the picture of her "talking" to the vet. Have fun with the poo checks and keep us updated.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Just catching this thread. I am glad you went to the vet...as I know how much fluid those shamwow's can absorb. I hope she continues to do well and that it does not cause any issues for her.

She looked lovely at the vets by the way. She's a pretty girl! So glad she is taking it all in stride 

All the best...keep us informed as to how she is doing!

Kim


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Is Roxy still doing ok?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Yes! Thanks for asking. Eating drinking ....really doing everything just like nothing ever happened. Im still watching her with a watchful eye. So far it seems to have just been in 2 of her poops that was about 24 hours after her shamwow snack .... The cloth was an orange color and not that large at all, maybe a little bigger than a paper towel. I did take the remaining part and soak it with water to get an idea of what it might have done once inside her. It was nothing dramatic. Her norm is to shread things, not gobble them whole (though I wouldnt put it past her) so hopefully thats what she did with the cloth. 
Thanks again for asking


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that she is doing so well. These pups sure can scare us.


----------

